# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity `SM` software v1.10 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity `SM` software v1.10 released* 
Service - added Restore EFS via ADB (All model. Need Root)
UserData - added read Calendar (Need TWRP) 
Installer has two parts:
- InfinityBox_install_SM_v1.10
- InfinityBox_update_SM_ResourcePack_v1.09 (old one). If you have  Resource Pack installed earlier you do not need to download and install  it again !  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 13 years (2005 - 2018) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

